# Robin Hood and his merry men...



## Dan Anderson (Jul 22, 2003)

Seeing Bob Riley post up the term "Wordenites" reminded me of Tito Geo's shift of it to "Worden Knights" which triggered my somewhat offbeat sense of humor (my students really have to put up with it).

Kelly Worden's group = Wordenites or Worden Knights
Tim Hartman's group = Hartmaniacs or Hart-men
Dan Anderson's group = Ander-sons of b****** or Ander's sons 

How many more can we create.  With all the crabbing, this and the Lighter side of Remy Presas thread should help bring a bit of laughter back in to the area.  RP was known for his ability to laugh, you know.

Yorus,
Dan Anderson :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks like people are sensibly avoiding this topic!


----------

